# Bocote Jr. Gent



## keepanionme (Dec 1, 2015)

This will most likely be the last time I work with this wood. Since working with 2 pen blanks of Bocote, I've been horribly itchy. I've narrowed it down to working with these pieces as they were spread out over the course of a few days. It's a shame because I love the way the wood looks. I still have two 1" x 1" x 12 sticks of it left. It's tempting to use it, but the horrid reminders of that itching has deterred me so far.

Anyways, here is the probable last thing I make from Bocote.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Sprung (Dec 1, 2015)

Very nice! I like working with Bocote, from the few times I've worked with it, and it is a good looking wood. I had a larger piece that I wanted to make into a tool handle. Tapped the drive center in a little too hard and split the whole thing...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Dec 1, 2015)

Very nice pen, I like turning bocote myself.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 1, 2015)

Great finish! I love bocote.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 1, 2015)

Very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 1, 2015)

Rub baby powder on ya before work'n it
Should keep ya from itch'n.......

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## keepanionme (Dec 2, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> Rub baby powder on ya before work'n it
> Should keep ya from itch'n.......



I'd try this if that itching wasn't so bad. I don't believe I've ever had anything as intense as that. I appreciate your input. I'll have to do that with cocobolo, I'd hate to get an allergy to that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 2, 2015)

Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

